# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/17/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Good day with first time waders throwing Down South Lures and POC Custom Rods on SA bay oyster shell.

Our color selection started of dark, but as the wind shifted east greening the water up, we quickly changed to baits with more flash under these sunny conditions.

Give us a shout to book the last week of May, or letâ€™s discuss some June/July dates.


----------

